# Anyone get their 2010 TCR Advanced SL yet?



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Has anyone out there taken delivery of a 2010 TCR Advanced SL yet? I ordered mine on August 12th. The LBS said mid to late September. Today is September 23rd. I'm now officially antsy.


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

Yea, I know how ya feel. I'm told the size M/L is available but my size Large is due in 1 week to a week and a half. What SL model did you order?


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

I got the Advanced SL 2 in size large, the white and red Dura Ace model. I'm having the D/A swapped for SRAM Red and the D/A wheels swapped for Fulcrum Zero 2-Way.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I saw the black and silver one last night on our 30 person ride and it was AWESOME looking.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

A friend just got his ISP SL in small a couple weeks ago. White with Red. He's got full electric DA too. Awesome bike.


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Mid to late September has come and gone. Now they're saying mid to late October


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

rollin nolan said:


> Mid to late September has come and gone. Now they're saying mid to late October


I was told yesterday that I should have it by next week, mid week that is. Not holding my breath though. Some sizes are already available some not.


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

rick222 said:


> I was told yesterday that I should have it by next week, mid week that is. Not holding my breath though. Some sizes are already available some not.


Update.... now their saying January if you can believe that. Anyone here anything else?


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

mimason said:


> He's got full electric DA too.


 As opposed to just a partial electronic groupo?


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow. Mid week went to January. That's not good.


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

Is the 2010 TCR Advanced SL frameset same as 2009 but with different color and decals?


----------



## TOflat (Oct 7, 2009)

Hopefully fingers crossed I get mine with this weeks shipment we're getting at the shop. I've got the TCR Advanced SL 2 on order. Full Dura Ace with a beautiful red and white paint job. I can't wait! Its getting colder out so I'd like to ride it before the snow starts to fall!!!


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

IT'S HERE!!! I saw it tonight, still in the box. It should be stripped down and rebuilt with Red for delivery on Friday. Freaking beautiful!


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Man that is good news. Please post pics and riding report as soon as u can. I've ordered a TCR Advanced 1 and they tell me November


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

Got it. Only able to get out and do a quick 30 miles but the Ultegra 6700 is flawless, especially the front Derailleur shifting. 

<a href="https://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/rick9/?action=view&current=SLe.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/rick9/SLe.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/rick9/?action=view&current=SLd.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/rick9/SLd.jpg" border="0" alt="SL 3"></a>

<a href="https://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/rick9/?action=view&current=SLf.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/rick9/SLf.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/rick9/?action=view&current=SLg.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/rick9/SLg.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/rick9/?action=view&current=SLi.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/rick9/SLi.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/rick9/?action=view&current=SLk.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/rick9/SLk.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/rick9/?action=view&current=SLh.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/rick9/SLh.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

nice bike! I'm thinking about getting a 2009 TCR Advanced SL 3 for $3500


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

Just ordered my Advanced SL frame today, hope to build it with SR 11 speed.


----------



## davidsthubbins (Jun 15, 2009)

That is one sweet ride! 

I just put those same cages on my bike. After just 1 ride the cage that I used is now wider than the one that wasn't used. I didn't think it was possible for carbon fiber cages to "stretch". It still holds the bottle well, but I hope it doesn't keep stretching. Is this common? 

Sorry to change the subject. Beautiful bike.


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

just wondering, what's it those decals on the back? one is silver, the other has an American flag?


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

davidsthubbins said:


> That is one sweet ride!
> 
> I just put those same cages on my bike. After just 1 ride the cage that I used is now wider than the one that wasn't used. I didn't think it was possible for carbon fiber cages to "stretch". It still holds the bottle well, but I hope it doesn't keep stretching. Is this common?
> 
> Sorry to change the subject. Beautiful bike.


I've had those cages on my last 2 bikes and never had them stretch. I believe I've had them since 05 and they still hold bottles firmly.


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

terminus123 said:


> just wondering, what's it those decals on the back? one is silver, the other has an American flag?


The silver is or says "Giant compact road design" the flag and wheel is USA Cycling which I have a coaching license through.


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

*TCR SL frame showed up today*

I have been thinking about new road bike and decided on a Giant TCR SL. I have a wheelset so I went with the frame/fork option and going to have the LBS do the build. The frame came in yesterday.


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

A few more shots....

<a href="https://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/rick9/?action=view&current=SL11.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/rick9/SL11.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/rick9/?action=view&current=SL12.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/rick9/SL12.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/rick9/?action=view&current=SL13.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/rick9/SL13.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

black cross said:


> I have been thinking about new road bike and decided on a Giant TCR SL. I have a wheelset so I went with the frame/fork option and going to have the LBS do the build. The frame came in yesterday.


keep those photos commin....


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Here it is! Went for the maiden voyage this morning. This thing is amazing. I'm not worthy.


----------



## huckles (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow!! Great Looking Bike and Colour Scheme! :thumbsup:


----------



## roubaix racer (Nov 1, 2008)

black cross said:


> I have been thinking about new road bike and decided on a Giant TCR SL. I have a wheelset so I went with the frame/fork option and going to have the LBS do the build. The frame came in yesterday.


Any chance we can get a few more pics black cross? I ordered my frameset months ago with no delivery date in sight (I swear, the xtra smalls must be the last size to enter production!), and this has got me salivating in anticipation!


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

I will as soon as I get some. The parts should be in next week and then the build begins.


----------



## googlefish (Mar 31, 2007)

rick222 said:


> Got it. Only able to get out and do a quick 30 miles but the Ultegra 6700 is flawless, especially the front Derailleur shifting.
> 
> <a href="https://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/rick9/?action=view&current=SLe.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/rick9/SLe.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



Maybe off-topic, but where did you get that neat bike stand?


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

googlefish said:


> Maybe off-topic, but where did you get that neat bike stand?


I don't remember if it was Performance or bike Nasbar


----------



## TOflat (Oct 7, 2009)

its coming....10 days. 10 more days of waiting by the loading docks....


----------



## SteelerHoo (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## soulfly_nyc (Feb 16, 2007)

SteelerHoo said:


>



Nice, what chainrings did you put on those 3d cranks? is that a quarq, too?

sweet!


----------



## SteelerHoo (Jul 12, 2006)

soulfly_nyc said:


> Nice, what chainrings did you put on those 3d cranks? is that a quarq, too?
> 
> sweet!


thanks, i'm really happy with the build.

ya, that's a quarq. the chainrings are KCNC.

as pictured, the bike is 15lbs, 1oz with the edge 1.45 clinchers. it's 14lbs, 6oz with the 1.38 tubulars.


----------



## teapotter (Feb 1, 2007)

Holy crap SteelerHoo's bike is beautiful!! I'm hoping to get one of those in the next few months....


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

Nice bike SteelerHoo


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

Campagnolo SR 11sp parts came in today, hope to be riding this weekend.


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

The bike build started tonight, hopefully finished later in the week.


----------



## soulfly_nyc (Feb 16, 2007)

Bump

Any more 2010 pics? I'm interested to see the SL2 and SL1 complete builds.


----------



## timkstl (Mar 25, 2009)

super nice SL's, guys! i'm hoping i don't regret being cheap and getting the advanced 1 instead.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Very nice, did u have to wait long for yours?


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

*First ride on the SL*

The weather finally let me get a short ride on the TCR Advanced SL on New Yeare's eve day. I'll post some more when I get a chance to take some more. Rides great.


----------



## Quest08 (Mar 2, 2008)

Anyone else have some TCR Advanced photos to share? Beautiful bikes, thoughtful builds, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Gorgeous bikes, guys! I'm gonna order my TCR Advanced 2 this week! Wahoo!!!!


----------

